# Επισκευή Οικιακών Μικροσυσκευών > Σκούπες & Σκουπάκια >  Bosch sphera 22

## Schaub Lorenz

Γεια σας φιλοι.
Αλλη μια βλαβη ηρθε στο σπιτι μας.
Εχω την παραπανω σκουπα και εχει ρυθμιστη στροφων
Ειναι 1500 watt.Συνηθως απο παντα τα 17 χρονια που την εχουμε η μητερα μου την εβαζε στην μεση την ταχυτητα και σκουπιζε επειδη ομως η μητερα μου ηθελε μια αλλη με υγρο καθαρισμα για τα χαλια την πηρα εγω την bosch. Τεσπα επειδη εγω εχω σκυλο χρειαστηκε να σκουπιζω καθε μερα ενω η μητερα μου σκουπιζε μια φορα την βδομαδα και αν. Επισης δεν νομιζω ποτε να την εβαλε στο φουλ. Επειδη λοιπον εγω εχω σκυλι που μαδαει την εβαλα κανα 2 φορες στο φουλ. Την τελευταια φορα την βαζω στην πριζα πατω το κουμπι και πλαφ ο γενικος. Την δοκιμαζω σε χαμηλοτερη ταχυτητα στο χαμηλοτερο λειτουργει αλλα αν πας να αυξησεις πλαφ. Βοηθεια τα χαλια ειναι γεματα τριχες.

----------


## Κυριακίδης

> Την δοκιμαζω σε χαμηλοτερη ταχυτητα στο χαμηλοτερο λειτουργει αλλα αν πας να αυξησεις πλαφ


μπορεί να έχει κάποιο εμπόδιο στην αναρρόφηση π.χ. στην σωλήνα ή στα φίλτρα και κάποιος μηχανισμός προστασίας το μπλοκάρει.

----------


## sofosal

Αν σου ρίχνει τον γενικό.....πας για καινούρια, το μοτέρ "άρπαξε".
γιατί; . ....τόση ήταν η ζωή του....

από περιέργεια, όταν λες γενικό, τι εννοείς ακριβώς;; το ρελέ διαφυγής, ασφάλεια; των πόσων αμπέρ; 10; μεγαλύτερη;

----------


## Schaub Lorenz

Την ασφαλεια της πριζας μια 10αρα ριχνει
Τα φιλτρα καθαρα ειναι αλλα αν ηταν το μοτερ αρπαγμενο δεν θα εριχνε και στο χαμηλο 
Στο χαμηλο λειτουργει

----------


## Schaub Lorenz

Ηθελα να ρωτησω επισης κατι.
Μου δανεισε η θεια μου την σκουπα της μια LG 2300 watt με σακουλα.Εκεινο που μου κινεισε την περιεργεια ειναι το εξης.
Την εβαλα στην φουλ ταχυτητα στο 5 και σκουπισα.
Επρεπε το καθε σημειο να το περασω 3-4 φορες ενω με την sphera 22 με 1-2 περασματα ρουφουσε το χαλι που ηταν και 1500 watt
Για ποιο λογο η 2300 ρουφαει λιγοτερο απο την 1500?

----------


## sofosal

> Ηθελα να ρωτησω επισης κατι.
> Μου δανεισε η θεια μου την σκουπα της μια LG 2300 watt με σακουλα.Εκεινο που μου κινεισε την περιεργεια ειναι το εξης.
> Την εβαλα στην φουλ ταχυτητα στο 5 και σκουπισα.
> Επρεπε το καθε σημειο να το περασω 3-4 φορες ενω με την sphera 22 με 1-2 περασματα ρουφουσε το χαλι που ηταν και 1500 watt
> Για ποιο λογο η 2300 ρουφαει λιγοτερο απο την 1500?


...παίζουν και άλλα πράγματα ρόλο εκτός της "αναγραφόμενης" ισχύος του μοτέρ, σε μια σκούπα.

τα μοτέρ στις σκούπες είναι πολύστροφα, η ρύθμιση της ισχύος είναι σχετική με την τάση λειτουργίας....
σε πολλά φθηνά μοντέλα η ρύθμιση "υπερβαίνει"  την ισχύ - με ανάλογη αύξηση στις στροφές , με αποτέλεσμα την καλύτερη απόδοση, αλλά την μείωση του χρόνου ζωής...
στο μέγιστο της ρύθμισης το μοτέρ παίρνει 230 volt. εκεί είναι η μέγιστη ισχύς του, το μέγιστο των στροφών του..

στην χαμηλή ρύθμιση δεν σου ρίχνει την ασφάλεια επειδή η παρεχόμενη ισχύς στο μοτέρ παραμένει χαμηλά (φορτίο 1000 watts, ας πούμε) 
στην υψηλή ρύθμιση υπερβαίνει τα 2000 Watt, άρα η ασφάλεια πεύτει...

το μοτέρ των 1500 watt, έχει ξεπεράσει τα 2000 watt.
γιατί;
το μοτέρ έχει βραχυκυκλωμένες σπείρες στο ρότορα συνήθως, έχει "αρπάξει" όπως λέμε, πάμε για άλλο!!

προσπάθησα να γίνω κατανοητός, ελπίζω να τα κατάφερα...

----------


## Schaub Lorenz

Εγινες κατανοητος.
Την πηγα για επισκευη
Μου ειπε οτι το μοτερ εχει καποια τυλιγματα λογω της αυξημενης τασης του δικτυου καποια τυλιγματα καηκαν και μονο του χαμηλου λειτουργει.
110 ευρω επισκευη μου ειπε. Δεν θελω να την πεταξω γιατι οπως ειπα ρουφαει καλυτερα απο την 2300 watt

----------


## sofosal

> Εγινες κατανοητος.
> Την πηγα για επισκευη
> Μου ειπε οτι το μοτερ εχει καποια τυλιγματα λογω της αυξημενης τασης του δικτυου καποια τυλιγματα καηκαν και μονο του χαμηλου λειτουργει.
> 110 ευρω επισκευη μου ειπε. Δεν θελω να την πεταξω γιατι οπως ειπα ρουφαει καλυτερα απο την 2300 watt


θα πετάξεις τα λεφτά σου....η μόνη λύση καινούριο μοτέρ, αν υπάρχει!
η σωστή λύση: καινούρια!

----------


## Schaub Lorenz

Nαι θελω να παρω καινουρια αλλα να αποδιδει οπως η παλια με 1500 watt απεδιδε καλυτερα απο τα 2300 watt

----------


## sofosal

> Nαι θελω να παρω καινουρια αλλα να αποδιδει οπως η παλια με 1500 watt απεδιδε καλυτερα απο τα 2300 watt



απλό: πάρε μια ίδια, μιας που είσαι ευχαριστημένος από αυτή!

η επισκευή δεν συμφέρει διότι: δεν θα κρατήσει, το μοτέρ θα ζητήσει και ρουλεμάν, φθορές υπάρχουν και σε άλλα εξαρτήματα...

----------


## Schaub Lorenz

Δικιο εχεις θα παρω την ιδια την εχει συγγενης μου και δεν την θελει μιλησα μαζι του
Αχρησιμοποιητη 13 χρονια στο παταρι την εχει στο κουτι

----------


## Schaub Lorenz

Θα κρατησει πολυ γιατι ηταν κλειστη στο παταρι
Δεν την δουλεψε ποτε

----------


## Schaub Lorenz

Σας  ευχαριστω ολους παρα πολυ  την πηρα την σκουπα απο τον συγγενη μου δουλευει αψογα και τραβαει καλυτερα κι απο την παλια ειναι ολοκαινουρια παρολο που την ειχε 13 χρονια στο παταρι αχρησιμοποιητη μυριζει καινουριο και το σπιτι μου λαμπει ευχαριστω πολυ.
Υ.Γ. θα κρατησω την παλια για ανταλλακτικα

----------

